# Discus with....?



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

You can love me or hate me, even though most of you Discus **** Purists will hate me. But the fish i would like to try with my Discus, is a Blue Acara. From my personal experience, they like higher temps, up to 85'F and a pH around 7. My tank is 84'F and 6.8 pH. My Discus are flourishing, and growing very fast.

So water parameters are fine, but I wasn't so sure on the aggression. In my experience, they have been some of the most peaceful cichlids I have ever owned. More so then some Apistos haha. Do you guys think it would be a safe bet to place one of these with my Discus?

If not, tell me some other cichlids (Besides Rams, Angels, and Apistos) that would be nice with my Discus.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I wouldn't. In my expereince, blue acaras can go from very mellow to imitating a green terror without warning. If one flips suddenly, I don't see the discus doing well.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

dwarfpike said:


> I wouldn't. In my expereince, blue acaras can go from very mellow to imitating a green terror without warning. If one flips suddenly, I don't see the discus doing well.


hey dwarf pike! You are the exact person I am looking for! I will post a new topic about Crenicichla Regani. Please look for that one!


----------



## neutrino (May 4, 2007)

IMO if you decide to try it you should consider it experimental, keep close tabs on them, and be prepared to remove him immediately if there's a problem. It's a combination you wouldn't recommend but might work with the right individual fish, large enough tank, and right setup.

Two things about aggression: 
1) Aggression is often _relative _to what the other fish are and a peaceful fish in one setup might become a real problem with different fish-- and an aggressive/dominant fish in one setup might be mild mannered in another tank-- depends what the other fish are, or factors like tank size
2) it can depend a lot on the individual fish; not all individuals are as peaceful as the reputation for their species and not all individuals are as aggressive as their reputation


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Purist or not,.....a bad and stupid idea to mix a discus with a moderate to aggressive child's!


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I loved my Blue Acara's but they were very aggressive when I owned them. I can pick up BA's in this region for less than 6.00, but dare I ever find a Discus less than 40.00 and maybe a tad more. With that said, I would not mix the two unless you kept a very close watch all day and all night unless you can afford to slap down the difference. My Blue Acara's had a temperament like a light switch. Most of the time mellow, every once in awhile, the devil would slip in. I would not mess with a good thing.

Good luck

Art


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

ill keep this short.
dont do it...


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll keep this short: look at my new thread about Cr. Regani


----------



## kaphil (Aug 3, 2006)

Eartheaters (the more mellow species) would be a better mix than blue acaras


----------

